# WLC - Wollongong Coal



## Joe Blow (31 May 2010)

Gujarat NRE Minerals Limited (GNM), previously known as India NRE Minerals Ltd (INR) is a subsidiary of Gujarat NRE Coke Ltd, the largest manufacturer of Low Ash Metallurgical Coke in India. The company's activities are mainly focused on the NRE No. 1 Colliery in NSW.

http://www.gujaratnre.com.au


----------



## noirua (1 June 2010)

*Re: GNM - Gujarat NRE Coking Coal*



Joe Blow said:


> Gujarat NRE Minerals Limited (GNM), previously known as India NRE Minerals Ltd (INR) is a subsidiary of Gujarat NRE Coke Ltd, the largest manufacturer of Low Ash Metallurgical Coke in India. The company's activities are mainly focused on the NRE No. 1 Colliery in NSW.
> 
> http://www.gujaratnre.com.au




GNM have reported that their longwall at NRE will be completed for December 2011 - cost $90 million.
Companies market cap is $578 million at 65c a share.

GNM are continuing their long running off-market bid for Rey Resources (REY) and issued a revised closing date of 11th June 2010. The bid is 1 GNM share for 5 shares in REY. The last trade for GNM was at 65c (Bid 58c - Ask 65c) valuing each REY share at 13c - the closing REY price was 12.5c (bid 12.5c - ask 13c).

Rey Resources expects the bid by Gujarat to lapse.


----------



## System (25 March 2014)

On March 25th, 2014, Gujarat NRE Coking Coal Limited (GNM) changed its name and ASX code to Wollongong Coal Limited (WLC).


----------



## greggles (5 February 2018)

Wollongong Coal gutted this morning after announcing that it has received letters from the Department of Planning & Environment, proposing to issue a direction under the Mining Act 1992, suspending the operations of the Russell Vale Colliery and the Wongawilli Colliery.

The Company has until 16 February 2018 to make submissions to the Regulator and is considering its options. Meanwhile the share price has plummeted almost 50% to $0.008c.

Not looking good for WLC.


----------



## System (22 September 2020)

On September 21st, 2020, Wollongong Coal Limited (WLC) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, after security holders resolved to remove WLC from the Official List.


----------

